# what would be the best storyline/fluff for a live action movie



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

if someone was making a warhammer 40k live action blockbuster

what storyline would you want it to be.... because some 40k stories might work better in films then others?.... some stories might not translate well to movies......

a gregor eisenhorn movie.....?

space marine movie?

macharius move?

etc. etc.


----------



## Cowbellicus (Apr 10, 2012)

I think what would make a blockbuster would be different from what would make a "proper" 40k story. Proper 40k would be some sort of squad level Space Marine commando adventure story. It would use dialogue and various tactical moments to fill in the audience on the finer points of 40k lore. But that probably wouldn't be massively successful.

So, the _blockbuster_ version which would probably do really well is a epic CG extravaganza that is the Third War for Armageddon. Orks, IG, Astartes and titans in absurd numbers. Here's how it would open:

* THX movie theater, sound system cranked up to eardrum blasting levels.

* Black screen. Thunder rolls quietly in the background as the standard 40k boilerplate slowly rolls by : "It is the 41st millenium...etc, etc". No voiceover.

* As the boilerplate comes to a close, the sound of rain is cross faded in to go along with the general storm sounds. Voices and general "men doing stuff in a field" sounds. Not very loud. Background remains black.

* _Super loud_ titan war horn sounds one big long blast (I kind of imagine it like a deep kickass ship horn. Or maybe the hoot that the tripods gave in the new War of the Worlds). Ear splittingly loud. Everyone in the theater should jump in their seats. Maybe a couple of kids start crying.

* Quiet/background sounds again for 4-5 seconds. War horn blasts a second time. General background din grows.

* Fade from black to a forward view of a Commissar looking through binoculars. Behind him is the huge red foot of an Imperator (though from all you can tell from the view it's just a big red wall). 

* Commissar lowers binoculars. Camera does a dramatic pan out to reveal a battlefield with a million roaring orks on one side and 100,000 IG/Astartes and assorted titans on another.

* Cut to the ork lines with a fast moving camera rapidly zooming past endless ranks of orks at close range. End on warboss who gives a huge "WAAAAAAAAAAGH"

* Orks charge. Guns fire. 23 minute CG megabattle ensues. No punches pulled. Straight up _hard_ R-rated. 

As for the rest of the movie? Eh, I haven't thought that far :biggrin:


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

For a first 40k movie, Eisenhorn. It's got enough story and world building to really get new people interested in what 40k actually is (more than just armies shooting things at each other). If that was well-made and proved to be successful, then they could do something like Gaunts' Ghosts, a story of Macharius (which should be easy, as he was based off Alexander the Great), or something with Space Marines (but better than Ultramarines). If they wanted to be extra epic, they could cut to the chase and focus on the Horus Heresy, but then people would get an idea of Warhammer 30k, not 40k.

I love how Cowbellicus has the opposite approach, but he's got a point .


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

Imperial Guardsmen trying to conquer a planet, it'd be a WW2 type movie except with lasguns and every gun fight is like "Saving Private Ryan"'s Omaha Beach scene.. The plot would revolve around a group of Storm Troopers that get assigned to mechanized infantry regiment as vanguard and recon support, they are in the process of taking a "small" city.. small by 40k standards because its actually impossibly huge..

I can imagine the first 30 minutes showing everyone how the regiment gets ready to move in and assault the first kilometer of the city, we get to know sgt.manlyasballs as he screams orders and talks to his soldiers about his first fight in the Guard or some tale about his world, on the way to the city border he tells his squad everything's going to be alright, tells them to stick to the training and they'll live, etc..for now he is the protagonist until his chimera is completely obliterated by Earthshaker fire, camera pans out and shows thousands of chimeras getting torned apart, its Omaha Beach all over again except now the wounded are mercilessly runned over by reinforcements and as we see this a voice says "We're the Guard, we dont leave anyone behind..", a tank batallion moves in to the city borders and starts shredding the buldings as another wave of chimeras rolls into the city and the fight begins, another voice is heard "veteran squadrons are in the zone, get the third wave ready!"

Next scene is the storm trooper squad silencing the earthshaker cannons and their role in supporting the invasion..


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

redmapa said:


> we get to know sgt.manlyasballs


Best name ever, I would love to watch a movie involving anyone named that.


----------



## Cowbellicus (Apr 10, 2012)

No. _This_

http://www.cracked.com/funny-2592-staff-sgt.-max-fightmaster/

is the best name ever. I have to believe there was a World Eater named this back in the day. In fact, if I were ever to be given the chance to write a 40k script and/or novel, I would _guarantee_ there was an Astartes with this name.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Cowbellicus gives us great insight into how hollywood would do it if they got the chance, I for one would love to see ravenor or eisenhorn transformed to film.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Cowbellicus said:


> * Commissar lowers binoculars. Camera does a dramatic pan out to reveal a battlefield with a million roaring orks on one side and 100,000 IG/Astartes and assorted titans on another.
> 
> * Cut to the ork lines with a fast moving camera rapidly zooming past endless ranks of orks at close range. End on warboss who gives a huge "WAAAAAAAAAAGH"
> 
> ...


You need to get accredited and make this film!

Before Michael Bay get's near anything 40k! :suicide:

I'd also love to see the heresy on film - But only if they did it one film per book - Eat that Harry Potter with your measly 8 films, that seem to take forever to go past...


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

I would just do it Guard vs Heretics or orks. It should be fairly easy to do and low costing for a 2+ hour movie. Climax involves space marines coming to save the day after there seems to be no hope left.

Good fighting would appeal to audiences that are not fans of 40k, simple guard vs traitor guard would still appeal to 40k fans. Space marines at the end would appeal to everyone, especially when they start ripping people apart with their bare hands.

When space marines are hardly shown, you can hype them up more with the amount of destruction you see from them. Who wouldnt want to see a marine with a power fist rip a chunk out of the side of a tank and toss a grenade in?


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

If they were going to make any movies about 40k then it would be about space marines, no question. They are GW's main selling point in 40k. Using the IG would just make it look like another typical scfi thriller. Id say the best bet would be a space marine squad vs a tyranid or ork invasion, possibly a tau invasion though it would probably cost too much to present them like they are in fluff. The other races are to weird to sell tickets. I think the best choice would be a space marine squad vs orks.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Meh, that would be quite one-dimensional. If you want some personality to it, either Guard protagonists so we can see the gritty hopeless battles of the 41st Millenium, or Dark Eldar/Necron as the enemy so we can see a more flavoursome "villain".


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

I would prefer an HBO/Starz series. That way they could introduce new characters/races periodically over the course of the seasons. As long as it does good of course. I would think GW owes us devoted fans a real 40K battle for once that isn't just 2 minutes long or having a bunch of old-man looking marines walking for 90 minutes.uke:

That way the story could start out with the IG regiment from (insert regiment) locked in battle with the orks. Setting resembling something along the lines of a WW1 battle setting with the 40K flavor. Cowbellicus hit the nail on the head with that idea. Shock and awe works well in any opening scene.

Having the story start out with the Waaaagh!!! being contained on said planet for the 1st few episodes fans/newbies would really see the brutality of the 40K universe. Isn't that we all want? 


The story's main focus following a particular IG character/officer and their squad. Keeping the main portion of the story on them and gradually introducing more and more of the 40K universe as the show progresses.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Siege of Vraks.

3 Books, 3 Movies, Political Backbiting, Daemons, Chaos, Plague, Fall of a Churchman, Guards dieing by the billions, mass assaults, titan combat, Airstrikes (68 Marauder bombers, in a single run), Orbital strikes, end-of-days finale.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I wouldn't mind Vraks, since my army is semi based on Zhufor atm  Then again I think Legion would make quite a decent movie. I'd love to be part of a series based on the horus heresy though.


----------



## ArchCardinalThomasXIII (Apr 20, 2011)

I would vote for Gaunts Ghosts, or mechanicum. A story of a pre-heresy space marine recruit from terra would be pretty awesome though...


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

Fall of Damnos. I'll say it again fall of Damnos. If anyone has read the novel they'll know its got everything from great characters( Marine, PDF and Necron), Ultramarine and Necron politics, Great Story and multiple battle scene's that are are both bleak and hopeful and rich in there variety

As long as they kept the bleak nature of the book intact It would be easy to do just start the film right at when Kellenport is being besieged and the Ultramarines Drop Podding in and just follow the Book From there. Not neccessarily word for word or moment to moment as those unfamiliar with 40k might not get it but close enough that it shows people just how deadly the 40k Universe, how dark the universe is and that You wont always win while rewarding fans who already understand 40k and giving them the movie they deserve. Its Win Win


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Damnos? one of the worst stories, worst characters written by someone who id rather read goto over. kyme is one of the worst authors in the bl at the minute.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

We could do an HBO/Showtime series like previously mentioned. Have it tell a story about a space marine chapter that is slowly turning to Chaos, much like Lokans story in the first 3 Heresy books.


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

Vaz said:


> Damnos? one of the worst stories, worst characters written by someone who id rather read goto over. kyme is one of the worst authors in the bl at the minute.


While I cant comment on Kymes other works as I have not read them I can clearly tell you either haven't read the Novel or if you have your definatly in a minority because its brialliant and very well done and it begs for a part 2. Left on such a cliff hanger

All the reviews I've seen and the sales of the novel also beg to differ and many state it as 1 of the best Space Marine Battle novels out and nearly everyone I know who's read the book has loved it. Its not a helsreach or Mechinicum level masterpiece but its the next best thing and its story would be very easy to convert into a movie unlike some of the more complex or Contreversial lore of 40k (you try making a movie with Slanesshy deamons or dark Eldar and tell me its not going to create controversy with the masses). Damnos is bleak and has depth but at the same time straight foward and would make a good introduction to 40k while appealing to current 40k fans as long as they dont try to shove every other bit of 40k Lore in it. Just stick to the novel and they would be fine. 

Honestly I'm not sure what your gripe with the book is or if your just basing it on Codex reference's but if you legitamently hate it then its your loss and your opinion. Not that of everyone else


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

The story 15 hours, would make a fantastic 40k blockbuster.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

I think any of the Gaunt's Ghosts books would make excellent movies


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

For film WH40K has too many species so the movie should only have one or two involved outside of the SMs and IG... otherwise, you barely get to meet each of the species, much less the actual characters. I also think having a Division of IG supporting a Company of SMs would be good... the Ultramarines movie didn't give a decent contrast of what SMs really are... oversized killing machines that drastically outmatch normal humanity for the latter to survive.

While most on this thread might not like the big epic battle approach, WH40K is all about the grand cataclysmic battles, so at least one of those would be nice. Too many SF movies set in the distant future try and get away with one-on-one combat topped off with the nuclear blast as the protagonist flys into orbit... a la Soldier or Aliens. Give me something like the intro animation from the Dawn of War, where you at least get a broad tactical battle... and Titans... big stompy things 

Lets face it, there's just not enough money in WH40K to make a real movie. Every time I see a Dungeons & Dragons movie on streaming it makes me ashamed of my childhood with how hokey it comes across... the farmer to fantasy emperor theme is beaten to death. I think an emphasis on animated features would be good, but that's the subject of a few former threads. 

Hell, given another 10 years, I bet CGI develops to the point that most of the fans playing the game could make a good movie on their home computers.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Cowbellicus said:


> I think what would make a blockbuster would be different from what would make a "proper" 40k story. Proper 40k would be some sort of squad level Space Marine commando adventure story. It would use dialogue and various tactical moments to fill in the audience on the finer points of 40k lore. But that probably wouldn't be massively successful.
> 
> So, the _blockbuster_ version which would probably do really well is a epic CG extravaganza that is the Third War for Armageddon. Orks, IG, Astartes and titans in absurd numbers. Here's how it would open:
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:

Just how I would imagine it... this could be a trailer of the film with this particular battle near the end or beginning - it doesn't matter as long as I have that.....

huge bone shaking horn sound and then you are immersed into the fight!




Gret79 said:


> You need to get accredited and make this film!
> 
> Before Michael Bay get's near anything 40k! :suicide:
> 
> I'd also love to see the heresy on film - But only if they did it one film per book - Eat that Harry Potter with your measly 8 films, that seem to take forever to go past...


*:ireful2: Micheal Bay must DIE!* :ireful2:

For the following Crime -
Sacrificing plot, story and movie structure for nothing than a string of pointless (only would happen in final destination) special effects...


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

Opening dialogue similar to beginning of Fire Warrior "It is the 40st millenium, the Imperium of Man an empire of a million worlds, etc" enough to give the audience an idea that his takes place in the future and whatnot.

Act I:
An Inquisitor and his retinue arrive on a planet seeking a 'MacGuffin' i.e. plot device. Use this time to introduce a hive city and the atmosphere of 40k, gothic, dour, hierarchical, religious. After a few beats of dialogue we have an action sequence with Chaos cultists or some such, during which we introduce the Main Character. This chance encounter results in him joinning the retinue, maybe the Inquisitor sees potential in him or whatever. He knows little about the outside world, beyond his planet, MC serves as 'fish out of water', so exposition can be explained to him by others, thus explaining plot points to audience, warp travel, chaos, psykers , etc. 

Act II:
After retrieving whatever they were looking for on the planet, the MacGuffin is revealed to be on an Ork/alien world. The Inquisitor uses past ties to get a handful (5-10) of Space Marines to help him explore planet. This introduces us to Space Marines, maybe create own chapter. Visit fortress monastery, were we see the cloistered, monastic life of SM. I would attempt to show them to be almost unhuman, massive, somber, tacit, and when they speak it would be in Latin, with the Inquisitor and others translating. 
they go to the planet which is overrun with orks, the orks are busy fighting amongst themselves, and our heroes are discrete but still a small contingent is encountered and this introduces to our first xeno. The orks should be crude, beasts, guttural and subhuman. We see the SM in action battling scores, using precise fire and coordinated tactics. The blasts form the boltguns would dwarf the early weapons we'd heard. A nob appears and kills a SM before being defeated by the lead SM, after which the orks depart.

Act III:

The destination is then reached on foot, a massive underground complex where the MacGuffin is held. Inside are encountered Chaos Marines, after seeing the SM in action we should react with horror when realizing that the enemy is on the same level as them. Battle ensues, the group fractures inside the labrynth with the Inquisitor, the MC and some of his retinue seperated form the SM. They head deeper in and find the MacGuffin at the same time as Chaos. It is revealed that one of the SM is a traitor and has revealed the location to Chaos that is why they are there. When all seems lost the rest of the SM arrive, a general melee arrives and the MC is able to use the MAcGuffin to win the battle. Afterward our heroes are seen on the SM ship, the MC has won the respect of others, even grudgingly from the SM. The MC looks out into the stars ready for the next adventure.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I think Eisenhorn would be a good starting point. 
I feel that the Horus Heresy would make a great high-budget TV series.


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd think something to do with something to do with an Inquisitor. Think of something like 'Season of the Witch' but in 40K


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ciaphas Cain mini-series. CGI of course. I'd go for Alec Baldwin for the voice of Cain

Jurgen MUST be voiced by Nick Frost from Sean of the Dead. 

James Earl Jones or Sean Connery for antagonist voice-overs.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Action wise, The Battle for Macragge would be extremely epic. The Swarmlord vs Marneus Calgar would be a sweet fight to watch on screen. 

In terms of story, the movie would have to be about the Eldar. I feel that the Eldar stories have much more emotion than Imperium based stories.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

zerachiel76 said:


> I think any of the Gaunt's Ghosts books would make excellent movies


The problem with this is that I don't think Gaunt's Ghosts stories are "40K" enough.


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

Hehehe This topic reminded me of a scenario that was posted years ago, on another forum I believe, about a Hollywood excecutive meeting up with a GW executive and trying to persuade GW to make a movie. I dont have the original thread saved anymore but with a little google-fu found another person who posted the same scenario. Here is the Link


----------



## Ghost-Bat (Jun 17, 2012)

It's probably already been said, but the problem of making a concrete WH40K feature is... where do you start, exactly? The sheer scope of what's available and possible is, I think, almost a detractor. I believe above all else GW should be the ones to retain the final say on all production. Especially story and scripting. 

I'd say maybe the best first approach is go with the big spectacle. 'Evil Army A' attacks 'Insert Imperial World' and 'Good Army A' responds. You can take that outline and use it to flesh out the details. Plus, that way, it leaves room to begin a picture franchise where GW can option for Inquisitor or more Space Marine centric stories. Or IG, or anyone really. ...Just so long as Michael Bay or Uwe Boll fucks right off.


----------



## VanceTheBadass (Feb 7, 2013)

Personally, I think it should be about the Imperial Guard, preferably made by Peter Jackson or Christopher Nolan, and be specially made for the movie, not based after any sort of prearranged storyline. I am goddamn sick of this Space Marine favoritism (plus the Imperial Guard would be cheaper)


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Cowbellicus said:


> I think what would make a blockbuster would be different from what would make a "proper" 40k story. Proper 40k would be some sort of squad level Space Marine commando adventure story. It would use dialogue and various tactical moments to fill in the audience on the finer points of 40k lore. But that probably wouldn't be massively successful.
> 
> So, the _blockbuster_ version which would probably do really well is a epic CG extravaganza that is the Third War for Armageddon. Orks, IG, Astartes and titans in absurd numbers. Here's how it would open:
> 
> ...



SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!!!


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Well the question is what do you mean with "best"? best chances to be successful at the box office? I think something like Gaunts Ghost's or maybe helsreach could work because it has "bolter porn" for the mass appeal but the story and the characters are strong, too. 

If critics think the movie is dumb, it's doomed from the start. 40k is too niche to imitate transformers.

If you mean "best" as in "highest quality movie" you should do some Eisenhorn/Ravenor like Inquistions story. Almost every aspect of 40k can be used in the story and it allows for much more interesting plots than a guard or a space marine movie.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Definately an Inqusition story although not neccessarily Gregor or Gideon. It would work as you could have a small cameo's from marines to introduce the concept but focus on the human element, which i feel would prove part of the draw. I.e. how your humanity can cope with such a brutal universe


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Brother Dextus said:


> SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!!!


Thats basically the plot to 15 hours lol. Still maintain thata the perfect Warhammer 40k movie right there.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Show how the Empy came to be via mass ritual suicide by the Shamans, show humanity cutting out to the stars and Slannesh being born cutting off all ties. 
Fast pictures of the Unification war and the Empy starting the great crusade. Quick show of Horus turning and fucking the big E up and putting him on the Life support chair.
Time lapse showing the Empy decaying and keeping the Astronomicon lit.
From there you could do Helsreach. It would have Imp Guard in it as a backdrop and notable size difference betwixt Humans and Space Marines.
Orks are involved and that is just great.
Main thing though .... TITANS. 

This would be the way to get people that do not play 40k wrapped up in the lore of 40k.


----------



## spindrift (Jun 7, 2012)

JelloSea said:


> We could do an HBO/Showtime series like previously mentioned. Have it tell a story about a space marine chapter that is slowly turning to Chaos, much like Lokans story in the first 3 Heresy books.


This definatly!!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

For some reason I thought of the marcharius angel of fire book that was epic titans and awsomeness perfect for a movie


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

The Movie Screen in black

You hear the sound of rain, Next you hear Thunderous booms of noise with flashes of light on the screen giving the impression of a storm

A Voice comes over the speakers

_*"In The Grim Darkness of the future there is only war"*_

The Screen pans out, and the noise and light you have been hearing and seeing is thousands of guns, tanks and titans firing lighting up the sky.

The Voice comes over the speaker again

_*"Humanity is beset on all fronts and fights to survive on thousands of worlds throughout the galaxy, all that stands in their way are the brave soldiers of the Imperial Guard".*_

Cut to a Commissar on a tank shouting and the Imperial Guard Marching forward to war, 

you see silhouettes of the enemy in the distance that they are marching towards 

_*"But the forces they face are vast and never ending"*_

Cut back, you hear and all mighty Waaaaaaaagh and thousands of Orks charging forward, cut back to the guard and you see them speed up as they counter charge, before they class and a fight ensues as Guard after Guard are cut down.

_*"When all seems lost, the Imperial of man has one final solution, and send in the Emperors Angels the Finest Warriors in the Galaxy the Adeptus Astartes"*_

Cut Back, you see Drop Pods raining down from the sky crashing into the melee and bodies flying everywhere, Guard and Ork alike and then the Space Marines step out and charge into battle cutting down Orks in droves, you hear screams, and roars as the screen fades to black and you hear a voice again

_*"In the Grim Darkness of the future there is only War"*_

Thats the opening scene out of the way, or the trailer

...........
I will come up with plot later
But will be something along the line of a Space Marine scout squad on a Death World infested with Orks, and they have to take out a strategic target, but they also have a Guard Scout Squad along for the ride that are escorting someone shrouded in mystery (maybe a Commissar or a inquisitor)

And they find out that the Orks are allied with Chaos later down the line

That’s my idea at the moment


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The Heresy would be awesome. 

I think it would work with a cameo about the Emperor and mankind before the heresy, almost like how the Lord of the Rings trilogy. Not sure what they can do with how many movies it would take. But I assume they could make it brief with three movies and still make it awesome.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

The best sci-fi is always character-driven and lets you empathize with the characters.

I think the first third would be showing the perspective from a pre-recruit on Fenris, the total Ragnar Blackmane low-tech that allows you to grow from a Viking in the wilds. A perspective that allows you to identify with the storyline from a 1000 AD perspective that's all over in Beowulf fashion. The middle third covers evolution into the Space Wolves, introducing the extremely far-future concepts that is 40K, then the last third is engaging in a combat mission that pulls the perspective out to the full 40K, including IG, Imperial Navy, Inquisitors, some Xenos in combat with Chaos. I still think there are several forms of relatively cheap animation technologies out there that someone (certainly not me!) with intense creativity could develop multiple storylines that expose a broader and broader picture of the 40K.

And developing the HH books would be pretty bitchin' too


----------



## The_Helghast (Mar 7, 2013)

Jellosea has got a point, and so does xNoPittyx. it would just be another scifi film with out lots of reference to the MASSIVE scale, fluff, and of course the SpaceMarines.

To keep a Warhammer theme going bring in the HERASY! follow one guard platoon so you get some character attachment and development, and have one of them turn to the dark gods (and possibly his squad) after having many close encounters with it. then they get a commissar assigned to their squad who shoots treachery on sight. even more insight to the grim dark.

introduce the Space Marines at 2 hour mark by of course, "all hope is lost!" the commissar starts denying the enemy *killing his own men* then "...hey look drop pods." which then it shows every trooper crying, and praying Ect. then it pans out and darkens like the movie just ended.

after a pause that is just long enough to be awkward, have a Space Marine sergeant say a prier of the emperor. and just as they all say "for the emperor!" (instead of "ahmen" sort of thing) boom the drop pod lands and the screen lights up as the visor of one of the SMs starts firing into the mass of stunned enemies. from this point forward you still follow the guard in relation to the space marines as they help in any way possible for these angles of death.

the thing that will make or break it for me is morality, how people think will be different in that age, where your god is undeniably real, and so is theirs... it will need some fantastic acting to pull it off. any way thats my 5 paragraphs worth.


----------

